# when it's cold, windy, rainy, you're trapped for a night or more in the woods



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

and you dont realize this, or the problem doesn' happen until late afternoon, do you want to spend hours looking for sodden "building" materials, or do you want to just un-sling your bivvy sack, sleeping bag, and sleep-pad, inflate the latter, taking about 2 minutes, total and get some rest?  I mean, wth are you DOING out there, far from help/vehicle, without proper gear? Being a dummy, that's what. If you aint far from vehicle, buildings, etc, why dont you just hike on over to where those advantages are, in less time that it would take to build that (probably dripping, worthless) shelter, hmm? Big chunks of the US don't have coniferous trees, and some areas have almost no trees at all. In deciduous woods, the leaves are rotted in a month or so, covered in snow, etc. So they just aint THERE for use as building materials. Big chunks of the country have no birch bark to peel, and doing so takes hours, to get enough of it to shelter you properly. The entire issue of primitive shelter is a 12 year old's fantasy, actually. Nobody with any brains would let themselves be put into such a ridiculous situation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You claim to be the only one starting threads but have no idea how the title works or what it's used for. smh


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

As if you have control over everything in your life. 
What if you go off the road on some dark mountain back road, you get out and realize your rig stopped at the edge of a 500' drop. As your standing there counting your lucky stars the edge gives way and your rig tumbles a 500' feet to the bottom with all your gear. It's too dark, to wet to try and climb down, and or you need a rope which is in your rig at the bottom, then what.
You probably should have prepped for that and put your BOB on in the lowlands before heading up.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

For those of us in the USMC, we called it, if it aint raining, we aint training! 

Now, granted, there are a lot of tacti-cool wannbes out there who think their internet armchair commandos are superior to real world training or experience.

But we all know who they are.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Okey!!! Put the meth down!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Recall a pretty stormy night 8 Aug 74 had 50 horses tied to a picket line terrible night. Was supposed to get dinner, sleeping bags and a tent brought out but the guy never showed. I think the folks assumed we could or would picket the stock then walk over to where the group who were taking on rides were camped but that distance especially with the weather was too far. Fortunately we did drop hay . 

So we gave each horse some to eat then stacked the rest to make a 3 1/2 sided shelter used two ponchos and the string from the hay bales to put ponchos over the top. Small space but warm enough if not quite dry . We had to get out and check horses , talk to them to settle them down throughout the night. 

Spent anther night as part of an initiation sitting by a fire . Allowed 3 strike anywhere matches no water, food, shelter - start a fire keep it going no sleeping. Rained hard the day before and continued to rain hard the whole night. I had to look a good long time to find dry twigs at the base of some pines . Stacked some logs to my back built my fire and sat down with my coat - it was fall- to cover me pretty good . Always have jackets and coats with a hood. 

As an adult - spent several nights patrolling while it rained. Just keep doing what you do if you got the right gear on you stay dry/ warm enough. Long as your feet stay dry not a problem. 

Shelter if it gets below freezing or the wind chill gets below freezing - just something to block wind. So it can be as easy as a tree, rocks, vehicles. People taking turns being up wind giving shelter for a while to others. 

Down logs or other material can be used to block wind . If you build a fire you want the wind break , then you. then the fire so the heat reflects off your wind break back on you. Fire - especially at night gets attention.

Day three is when you need the shelter till then if you are healthy, dry and it is not below 0 Fahrenheit you should be good. Comfortable no but you will live. 

What do the homeless in your area do?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

whattheheck said:


> for those of us in the usmc, we called it, if it aint raining, we aint training!
> 
> Now, granted, there are a lot of tacti-cool wannbes out there who think their internet armchair commandos are superior to real world training or experience.
> 
> But we all know who they are.


hua!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoneSouth61 (Jan 24, 2019)

WhatTheHeck said:


> For those of us in the USMC, we called it, if it aint raining, we aint training!
> 
> Now, granted, there are a lot of tacti-cool wannbes out there who think their internet armchair commandos are superior to real world training or experience.
> 
> But we all know who they are.


Semper Fi


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That boy seems to got himself lodged in my twit filter. What did he say? I cant see it. Thanks.


----------

